# Schaltauge element



## peterbe (13. November 2006)

Nach einem Ast im Schaltwerk und einem gerichteten Schaltauge habe ich das Gefühl, das Material des Schaltauges sei sehr weich. Der Umwerfer (X0) lässt sich samt Schaltauge leicht biegen. Schaltauge hat aber keine Risse o.ä.
Wie stabil muss ein Schaltauge sein? Woher bekomme ich ein neues?
(mein Blizzard hat ein wesentlich stabileres Schaltauge, klaro, Stahl)
Ist es normal, dass das Auge sich mit einem kleinen Hebel schon richten lässt?


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2006)

Das auswechselbare Schaltauge ist eine Sollbruchstelle, Alu läßt sich im Gegensatz zu Stahl nicht wieder dauerhaft zu richten. Die Teile gibt es bei jedem RM-Händler, spätestens bei Kimmerle oder MT-Sports.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (14. November 2006)

Nachdem ich 4 Schaltaugen an meinem Element verschlissen habe, riet mir der Frank Kimmerle zu einem Hanger Banger. Seitdem ist Ruhe!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Arm Lancestrong (16. November 2006)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nach einem Ast im Schaltwerk und einem gerichteten Schaltauge habe ich das GefÃ¼hl, das Material des Schaltauges sei sehr weich. Der Umwerfer (X0) lÃ¤sst sich samt Schaltauge leicht biegen. Schaltauge hat aber keine Risse o.Ã¤.
> Wie stabil muss ein Schaltauge sein? Woher bekomme ich ein neues?
> (mein Blizzard hat ein wesentlich stabileres Schaltauge, klaro, Stahl)
> Ist es normal, dass das Auge sich mit einem kleinen Hebel schon richten lÃ¤sst?



Ich habe mir eines bei von Hacht besorgt. Ist ja quasi bei dir um die Ecke und auch nicht teurer als ein Versender. Zumindest bei Schaltaugen, sonst natÃ¼rlich doch
Aber vorsicht, nimm dein altes Schaltauge mit. Denn viele RM Schaltaugen sehen auf den 1. Blick gleich aus, sind es aber nicht.
Ich muÃte trotz prÃ¤ziser Jahrgangs und Modell Ansage 1x tauschen, da ich beim 1. Mal mein Altes nicht dabei hatte.
Kostet glaube ich 14,90 â¬


----------

